# Trophy Ridge Crush arrow review



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I did a "review" on the Blast series...of course it may be a tad biased..but I am impressed.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*arrows*

i just got the blast arrows and im impressed also. they also pull out of my block target nice too.hoping to try one of these out,with a rocket broadhead this year


----------



## praisnm (Aug 23, 2006)

well, i work for basspro shops in st. charles/mo, and i am gonna pro-plan them for $56 + $10 shipping...for the Crush arrows...i love shooting for accuracy as well as hunting...seems to be a strong arrow, along with that i have NEVER seen an arrow with .0008 staightness! so that should help...i robin-hooded an arrow for the 1st time this past season at 30yds with our Redhead Carbon-Supreme lite @ 27.75in putting me right at 350 grains...but i do shoot a wiskerbuiskit...which is not the best for accuracy, but AWSOME for hunting


----------



## eiesaren (Jun 4, 2009)

where can I buy it from? I can not find any dealer who ships to Norway.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

I have the Crush 400 arrows and they fly awesome and hit hard , can not wait to turn them RED ....


----------



## white oak (Aug 10, 2008)

*Crush*

I love mine I changed from Maximas to TR Crush. They shoot great and I can't wait to put one through a deer this year.


----------

